# Local Straight Side Coca Cola Bottles | Amazing Condition & a rare bottle



## YoloBottles (Apr 23, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

The other day I decided to buy some straight side cokes that come from closer to home. Since my town didn't make Coke bottles I consider basically anything from GA to be local.

First is this really cool Augusta, GA straight side bottle with ring top.

 I picked it out because it is in mint state with only two small chips and almost completely free of case wear. Also unlike my other straight sides is has absolutely zero glass sickness and does not appear to have ever been tumbled.





Next is a McRae Center script with an unfortunate broken top. 

I know I should be staying away from broken bottles like this but considering that it was priced at $10 and is one of the rarest GA Coke bottles (listed as $200 on teampins), I decided to buy it anyways. 

Glass quality is great with almost no case wear or flea bites. It does have a little bit of sickness though.





Thanks for reading, all comments & responses are appreciated.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 23, 2021)

Making absolute gains to the straight side collection I see


----------



## YoloBottles (Apr 23, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Making absolute gains to the straight side collection I see


Ayup, my mom hates me for having all these bottles now though lol.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 23, 2021)

YoloBottles said:


> Ayup, my mom hates me for having all these bottles now though lol.


Join the club. Im still living at home or I'd have a mancave. Soon though, soon. After college.


----------



## YoloBottles (Apr 23, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Join the club. Im still living at home or I'd have a mancave. Soon though, soon. After college.


That would be cool to see you get your own place. Figure you'll still be in Tupper by then? It would be awesome to go digging with you and Matt and Jack too if he'd be willing.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 23, 2021)

YoloBottles said:


> That would be cool to see you get your own place. Figure you'll still be in Tupper by then? It would be awesome to go digging with you and Matt and Jack too if he'd be willing.


I'm gonna be long gone once I am out of college unfortunately. In 2 or 3 years it will essentially end the era of Tupper bottles. I'll always have them but I'll have to start a new collection for the town I move to when I find work. If they don't have any I guess Tupper ones will stay high priority though.


----------



## YoloBottles (Apr 23, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> I'm gonna be long gone once I am out of college unfortunately. In 2 or 3 years it will essentially end the era of Tupper bottles. I'll always have them but I'll have to start a new collection for the town I move to when I find work. If they don't have any I guess Tupper ones will stay high priority though.


Makes sense. Not sure where I will go once college is over but hopefully to a town that actually has bottles lol. Will be weird not seeing you hoard Tupper bottles though.


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 24, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> I'm gonna be long gone once I am out of college unfortunately. In 2 or 3 years it will essentially end the era of Tupper bottles. I'll always have them but I'll have to start a new collection for the town I move to when I find work. If they don't have any I guess Tupper ones will stay high priority though.


Funny, I've been thinking about how I'm gonna have to do the same thing lately. Can't even really keep up the L. I. part of the collection because the entire island costs too much money to live on anywhere, nevermind my home town. Might still try to snag some rarer L.I. stuff in the distant future. Oh well. Onwards and upwards


----------

